# Leo Raptor Genetics



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Im a little confused with raptor genetics, 

What would i get if i bred :-

raptor x raptor 

and then what would be the outcome of a :-

raptor x het raptor 

Im trying to find what would be best for my female raptor to give me interesting offspring next year and understand the differences. 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you cross two genuine RAPTORs you should get a high percentage of offspring who are RAPTORs (Eclipse-eyed Tangerine Patternless Reverse Striped Albinos). You will probably ALSO get a number of animals that just don't quite make the cut - they're not patternless reverse stripe or they're not tangerine enough.

If you crossed a RAPTOR X "het RAPTOR" it depends entirely on the visual morph of the "het" what you'll get. Because RAPTOR is made up of two recessive genes and several selectively bred ones, a "het" isn't necessarily always exactly the same thing.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> Im a little confused with raptor genetics,
> 
> What would i get if i bred :-
> 
> ...


In RAPTOR's only two genes are recessive eclipse & T_albino the rest are inherited traits so offspring you can expect from a RAPTOR X RAPTOR breeding could be any thing from.
T_albino eclipse normal banded.
T_albino eclipse normal aberrant.
T_albino eclipse jungle.
T_albino eclipse striped.
T_albino eclipse reverse striped.
T_albino eclipse patternless striped-AKA-RAPTOR.


Is your HET RAPTOR a visual albino ??.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well im still looking for a suitable male to go with my female raptor, the raptor i had my eye on has been reserved by someone so im looking for alternatives and what the outcome of them would be.


----------

